# Ιδιωτική Κεφαλαιουχική Εταιρία (ΙΚΕ) = Private Company



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2012)

Ευρήματα: http://goo.gl/tQC5Q

Από εδώ:
Για την ονομασία της νέας εταιρικής μορφής κατάλληλος κρίνεται ο τίτλος «ιδιωτική κεφαλαιουχική εταιρία» («ΙΚΕ»). Ο όρος αυτός έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι διαφοροποιείται επαρκώς από την «ΕΠΕ», αντιστοιχεί στο διεθνή όρο “private company” και παραπέμπει στη σχεδιαζόμενη από την ΕΕ “Societas Privata Europaea” (ευρωπαϊκή ιδιωτική εταιρία), ενώ ταυτόχρονα τονίζει το χαρακτήρα της νέας εταιρικής μορφής ως κεφαλαιουχικής.​
Αρκεί λοιπόν το απλό “private company” ή απαιτείται να δηλώνεται και το «κεφαλαιουχική» που έχει ο τίτλος της;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 23, 2012)

Επειδή τρέχω και δεν φτάνω λόγω δουλειάς, επιφυλάσσομαι για εκτενέστερη απάντηση εντός του ΣΚ. Το ζήτημα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό, μολονότι κάποιοι φαίνεται να θέλουν να το ξεπετάξουν στο πόδι. 

Στο κρίσιμο έγγραφο (την πρόταση κανονισμού που διατύπωσε η Επιτροπή) είναι φυσικά "ευρωπαϊκή ιδιωτική εταιρία". Να επισημάνω προκαταβολικά ότι η απόδοση "ιδιωτική" με ενοχλεί (διότι αυτό που δηλώνει το privata εν προκειμένω είναι ότι "οι μετοχές της δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο δημόσιας προσφοράς ούτε να εισαχθούν στο χρηματιστήριο", κι όχι κάποια αντιπαράθεση ιδιωτικού τομέα και Δημοσίου). Περισσότερα όταν βρω χρόνο. ;)

Έδιτ; συμπληρώνω διερωτώμενος φωναχτά μήπως τη λύση μπορεί να μας τη δώσει η "απλουστευμένη κεφαλαιουχική εταιρία" του γαλλικού δικαίου. A plus!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 23, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι αρκετά σοβαρό, μολονότι κάποιοι φαίνεται να θέλουν να το ξεπετάξουν στο πόδι.


Εμένα εννοείς, μπρε;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εμένα εννοείς, μπρε;



Όχι βέβαια!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 23, 2012)

O νόμος 4072/2012 με τον οποίο θεσμοθετήθηκε αυτή η εταιρική μορφή γράφει (άρθρο 44, παράγραφος 4):
Η επωνυμία της εταιρείας μπορεί να αποδίδεται ολόκληρη με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ή σε ξένη γλώσσα. Αν αποδίδεται στην αγγλική γλώσσα θα πρέπει να περιέχει ολογράφως τις λέξεις «Private Company» ή την ένδειξη «P.C.» και αν είναι μονοπρόσωπη τις λέξεις «Single Member Private Company» ή «Single member P.C.».​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

*Ιδιωτική Κεφαλαιουχική Εταιρεία => Private Company*

Με την ευκαιρία της νέας μορφής εταιρείας, της Ιδιωτικής Κεφαλαιουχικής Εταιρείας (Νόμος 4072/2012, Άρθρο 43)

Από μεταφραστικής πλευράς, καταρχάς, το άρθρο 44 (Επωνυμία), παρ. 4, ορίζει ότι 

_Η επωνυμία της εταιρείας μπορεί να αποδίδεται ολόκληρη με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες ή σε ξένη γλώσσα. Αν αποδίδεται στην αγγλική γλώσσα θα πρέπει να περιέχει ολογράφως τις λέξεις "Private Company" ή την ένδειξη "P.C." και αν είναι μονοπρόσωπη τις λέξεις "Single Member Private Company" ή "Single Member P.C."_

(Να 'ναι καλά τα παιδιά που μας νοιάζονται)

Τα εταιρικά μερίδια δεν παρίστανται από μετοχές, και μιλάμε για εταίρους και όχι για μετόχους. Η ιδιαιτερότητα αυτής της εταιρείας είναι ότι αποσυνδέει την εταιρική συμμετοχή και τα εταιρικά μερίδια από το κεφάλαιο. Από εδώ:

_Βασική καινοτομία του σχεδίου είναι η αποσύνδεση της εταιρικής συμμετοχής και των μεριδίων από το κεφάλαιο. Ενώ δηλ. στις κλασσικές περιπτώσεις της Α.Ε. και της ΕΠΕ οι μετοχές και τα εταιρικά μερίδια αποτελούν τμήμα του κεφαλαίου και προσδιορίζουν το μέγεθος της συμμετοχής καθενός, ανάλογα με τον αριθμό μεριδίων που κατέχει, στο σχέδιο νόμου [προγενέστερο δημοσίευμα] τα πράγματα έχουν άλλως. Τα εταιρικά μερίδια ανάγονται όχι αποκλειστικά στο κεφάλαιο, ως μοναδικό παρονομαστή, αλλά σε ένα ευρύτερο παρονομαστή, που αποτελείται από την αξία του συνόλου των εισφορών._

Οι εισφορές αυτές μπορεί να είναι κεφαλαιακές, εξωκεφαλαιακές και εγγυητικές (βλέπε άρθρα 76 έως 79). Οι εισφορές αυτές είναι δυνατόν να μην περιλαμβάνονται στον ισολογισμό, πχ. εργασία. 
Άρα, ενώ πριν τα εταιρικά μερίδια ή οι μετοχές αποτελούσαν υποδιαιρέσεις του κεφαλαίου, τα εταιρικά μερίδια στην ΙΚΕ αποτελούν υποδιαιρέσεις του συνόλου των εισφορών, είτε αυτές απαρτίζουν κεφάλαιο είτε όχι. Τα μερίδια είναι ίσα και παράγουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα. 

Αυτά. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2012)

Ε, εντάξει, δεν καθυστέρησες και τόσο πολύ...  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10944-Ιδιωτική-Κεφαλαιουχική-Εταιρία-(ΙΚΕ)-Private-Company


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 11, 2012)

Ωχ! Σόρρυ βρε Ζάζουλα, δεν το είδα! Αν και θα 'πρεπε να το μυριστώ ότι θα υπήρχε ήδη! :)


----------



## pidyo (Jul 11, 2012)

Εταιρία στον πρώτο τίτλο, εταιρεία στον δεύτερο που ενσωματώθηκε, μερίδα εταιρείας βλέπω παραπλεύρως, ώρα για εσωτερική παραπομπή.


----------



## Themis (Jul 11, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ε, εντάξει, δεν καθυστέρησες και τόσο πολύ...  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10944-Ιδιωτική-Κεφαλαιουχική-Εταιρία-(ΙΚΕ)-Private-Company


'Εστι Ζάζουλα οφθαλμός ος τα πάνθ' ορά, Ολ. Το ξεχνάμε καμιά φορά και έχουμε επανειλημμένα εκτεθεί όλοι μας...
Κατά τα άλλα, όποιος θελήσει να βρίσει την άκριτη (αλλά, όπως φαίνεται, αναπόφευκτη) μεταφορά του αγγλοσαξονικού private στα καθ' ημάς με το "ιδιωτικός", έχει εκ των προτέρων την ευχή μου. Εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω καταβεβλημένος, συντετριμμένος, ηττημένος.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Themis said:


> ...Κατά τα άλλα, όποιος θελήσει να βρίσει την άκριτη (αλλά, όπως φαίνεται, αναπόφευκτη) μεταφορά του αγγλοσαξονικού private στα καθ' ημάς με το "ιδιωτικός", έχει εκ των προτέρων την ευχή μου. Εγώ προσωπικά δηλώνω καταβεβλημένος, συντετριμμένος, ηττημένος.



Κάποιος, που μοιράζεται όλα τα συναισθήματα που αναφέρεις, το έχει κάνει ήδη από το υπ' αριθ. 2 σχόλιο.:angry:


----------



## Themis (Jul 12, 2012)

Ρογήρε, ελπίζω να καταφέρω να κεράσω το ουίσκι της παρηγοριάς στις 20 ( ; ) Ιουλίου.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 12, 2012)

Themis said:


> Ρογήρε, ελπίζω να καταφέρω να κεράσω το ουίσκι της παρηγοριάς στις 20 ( ; ) Ιουλίου.



Κι εγώ το ίδιο (ο δεύτερος κι οι επόμενοι ζυγοί γύροι δικοί μου)! :) ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 12, 2012)

Να δηλώσω κι εγώ την ήττα μου μήπως αποκομίσω καμία κορονίτσα, ε, ε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Αν σας πω ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα (τι σόι εταιρεία είναι αυτή; γιατί την ονόμασαν private; είναι ιδιωτική επειδή δεν είναι δημόσια;), θα με κεράσετε όλοι κάτι από λύπηση;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Στο κρίσιμο έγγραφο (την πρόταση κανονισμού που διατύπωσε η Επιτροπή) είναι φυσικά "ευρωπαϊκή ιδιωτική εταιρία". *Να επισημάνω προκαταβολικά ότι η απόδοση "ιδιωτική" με ενοχλεί (διότι αυτό που δηλώνει το privata εν προκειμένω είναι ότι "οι μετοχές της δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο δημόσιας προσφοράς ούτε να εισαχθούν στο χρηματιστήριο", κι όχι κάποια αντιπαράθεση ιδιωτικού τομέα και Δημοσίου).*





nickel said:


> Αν σας πω ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει τίποτα (τι σόι εταιρεία είναι αυτή; γιατί την ονόμασαν private; είναι ιδιωτική επειδή δεν είναι δημόσια; ), θα με κεράσετε όλοι κάτι από λύπηση;



:twit: (Έλα, μολόγα το, για το κέρασμα τα κάνεις όλα!)


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Εκεί έπρεπε να κλαυτώ. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει άνθρωπος την τύχη του εδώ, εν μέσω τεκμηρίων.


----------

